# Tasten deaktivieren



## spirit (5. März 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem unter Win2k

Ich habe eine Anwendung, die man nicht verlassen bzw. beenden darf. Das heisst, das ich den Rechner unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen kann, und keiner kann z.b. In der Systemsteuerung rumspielen. Dafür habe ich die Windows Hotkeys, Escape und die F-Tasten zur Laufzeit deaktiviert. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist derzeit noch mit Alt-Tab die Anwendung zu verlassen. Die einzige gefundene Möglichkeit die Alt-Tasten zu deaktivieren, ist ein Scanmap Eintrag in der Registry. Das hat aber 2 Nachteile: 1. für die Aktivierung der Einstellung wird ein Neustart benötigt....Nachteil 2 liegt offensichtlich auf der Hand....wer kann sich ohne Alt-Taste anmelden  :suspekt: 

Ich habe auch schon reichlich gesucht, aber nicht gefunden wie ich diese Tasten deaktivieren kann. Daher folgende Frage:

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit zur Laufzeit die TAB oder die ALT Tasten zu deaktivieren

Für die Skeptiker...Nein ich habe nichts böses vor sondern der Sinn dieses Programmes soll es sein, einen Webbrowser zu proggen der nicht beendet werden darf


----------



## Shakie (6. März 2005)

Also wie man die Tasten deaktiviert weiß ich zwar nicht, aber ich hab andere Ideen um dein Problem zu lösen:

*Möglichkeit 1:* Du baust die ALT-Taste aus der Tastatur aus bzw. legst einen Papierstreifen zwischen den Kontakt....;-) 
*Möglichkeit 2*: Du könntest mit API-Funktionen ermitteln, ob dein Programm das aktive Fenster ist. Sobald das nicht der Fall ist, maximierst du deine Anwendung oder setzt den Focus wieder auf deine Anwendung. Dann hätte der User nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde, um auf die Windows-Oberfläche zu gelangen. API-Funktionen dazu kenne ich zwar nicht, ich weiß aber dass es sie gibt....musst halt mal suchen.
*Möglichkeit 3:* Du verwendest deine Scanmap-Methode (was auch immer das sein soll) und baust in dein Programm eine passwortgeschützte Funktion ein um die Alt-Tasten wieder anzuschalten, damit man sich wieder anmelden kann. Oder du suchst direkt nach einer API, mit der der Windows-Anmeldung-Dialog angezeigt wird.


----------



## spirit (6. März 2005)

Die einzig funktionierende Methode ist der Scanmap-Eintrag in die Registry. Das kann ich zwar zur Laufzeit machen, aber der Eintrag wird erst nach einem Neustart aktiviert.


----------



## Filone (7. März 2005)

Du kannst einen Hook auf die Tastatur setzen und Deine gewünschten Tasten abfangen, wenn der User eine dieser beiden Tasten drückt soll das Programm mittels APIs 'BlockInput' alle Tasten sperren und sie wieder freischalten, wenn der User die Tasten nicht gedrückt hat.

Fertig.


----------



## spirit (7. März 2005)

Jau, mit einem Keyboard Hook hat alles gefunzt. War nicht ganz einfach

Danke


----------



## Filone (8. März 2005)

Dann könntest Du mir einen Gefallen tun und mir den Code mal posten, ich leide unter dem Problem daß meine Anwendungen beim Hooken immer einfrieren.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (7. Juli 2006)

Bitte! 
Code posten, hab dasselbe Problem!

Will Eingaben von ALT TAB, ALT F4 und TaskManager sperren!
Alt F4 funkt, aber bei Tab freezt alles...

Spiel mich schon seit Tagen mit dem , aber kein Plan warums nicht geht


----------

